# French black copper maran roo



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Hello! Is anybody on this forum educated about FBCM's? I have this guy " jake" and a French blue copper maran hen. Does he look close to breeding standards? I would like to sell hatching splash eggs.









He's 6 months old.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)




----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Jenn, I'm not very educated on them but I have a few.
He looks a lot like a BCM roo I have. It looks to me like he needs a little more copper in the saddle area and his hackles go from copper to straw color. They should be all copper. If that is white in his tail feathers, thats not good but they may grow back black after he molts. IMO
That is a nice looking Blue 

I have given up (for now) on breeding BCM to SOP. I am going for dark eggs first then SOP. Basackwards from some folks I know but I am having a hard time finding breeder quality BCM. Breeders don't want to let go of their good stock so it is hard to find anything but culls. To me a BCM is what it is because of the egg color. If they can't produce a dark egg, then I don't want them.
So if you are wanting dark eggs then see what he throws. If you are looking for SOP then let him grow out some more and see what he looks like.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Thanks! I was thinking the same on his coloring. He's not quite what I see as good material. Now the hen is laying some very dark eggs. Can't tell on the scale bit I would guess 7 or 8?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Must be the light about the tail feathers. I inspected him and don't see white shoo!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I only have two hens that lay that dark. A blue and a black. I am breeding them. The rest are in the laying pen. To me they are the best eating eggs.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Neat! Funny I think all my eggs taste the same I love the different colors though. Makes my basket look appealing !


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

They do taste the same, but for some reason I grab the BCM eggs first if I'm frying some up for me.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Tee hee! Me too! I just love that color!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

You are right there is a bit of white on the tail littlewings! Why does that mean???


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

White in the tail feathers would be a DQ if you were showing him.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

DQ? Not sure what that means


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Disqualification


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Oh lol! I'm slow on that stuff


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Jennifer!  I consider myself to be pretty well educated on FBCM's. (They're my favorite breed of chicken.) Sorry to say, but he does not meet the French standards and would not be allowed to be shown. He is not breeding quality. Sorry. If you want to sell eggs then I suggest you get another rooster. So sorry.


----------

